# is cbt awkward sometimes?



## alex291 (Jan 1, 2009)

i have been going to therapy for a few weeks...so im very new to it. i think my therapist is trying to do CBT with me.

i know that cbt is about challenging irrational thoughts and replacing them with rational ones, and then trying to get me to think this way

but even knowing this, when my therapist challenges me i feel 'weird.' the first time or two i poured my heart out and even though it was painful she was very understanding and now its less of that and more of the challenging

i understand its necessary but sometimes i feel resentful. i feel intimidated. i only get this feeling when im in therapy, once ive left the session i feel ok.

does anyone else experience this?


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I have been to a number of therapists but I always quit because it's too awkward.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

it makes me feel pressured.


----------



## alex291 (Jan 1, 2009)

i think thats what happens with me too. it makes me feel uncomfortable, even though in my head i know thats what i signed up for. i am just so open and vulnerable when im in therapy sessions that having someone challenge me is especially difficult


----------



## explodethis (Oct 9, 2008)

When I first started going to therapy, about 6 years ago I guess? I found it to be completely overwhelming. I would just shut down when I found anything too challenging and stop talking. I found it kind of embarrassing, actually. And there's something in my brain that is just really stubborn and doesn't want to really deal with things head-on. I'm practically a veteran now, so I can say with all honesty that therapy has helped me more than any other drug. In fact, I made the most progress when I was going through intensive therapy without any medication. 
I know how hard it is to open up and trust people, but I think it gets better over time. I cannot stress enough how important it is to find a therapist that you feel comfortable with. This has been a problem for me over the years. If you don't feel like you have something in common with the other person, or if you just get a weird feeling about them it will continue to be hard for you.


----------



## alex291 (Jan 1, 2009)

explodethis said:


> When I first started going to therapy, about 6 years ago I guess? I found it to be completely overwhelming. I would just shut down when I found anything too challenging and stop talking. I found it kind of embarrassing, actually. And there's something in my brain that is just really stubborn and doesn't want to really deal with things head-on. I'm practically a veteran now, so I can say with all honesty that therapy has helped me more than any other drug. In fact, I made the most progress when I was going through intensive therapy without any medication.
> I know how hard it is to open up and trust people, but I think it gets better over time. I cannot stress enough how important it is to find a therapist that you feel comfortable with. This has been a problem for me over the years. If you don't feel like you have something in common with the other person, or if you just get a weird feeling about them it will continue to be hard for you.


thank you. hearing that gives me some hope

its hard to find a therapist that works for me because im receiving free counseling through my university. i am kind of limited. i dont dislike mine, i just am not sure if its the actual therapy or the therapist


----------



## milo001 (Nov 26, 2008)

my therapist do more talks with me than walking around in the hospital.so far so good.


----------

